# colnago CX-1



## jmoley (Apr 5, 2007)

http://www.bdc-forum.it/showthread.php?t=59882

http://www.colnago.com/revolution/index-eng.html


Launched over the weekend at the shanghai bike show 24th - 27th April 2008.

Just wondering if anyone here in this forum is fluent in italian to translate the posts on the italian forum pages? 

There seems to be some argument as to the make of the bike....is the bike made in taiwan or italy?

To me, it looks like a frame with bigger sized carbon tubes but curved b-stay shape reminds me very much of the now defunct cristallo frame.

Thank you very much.


----------



## JLane (Jan 27, 2002)

*Colnago CX-1*

I'll bet $ it's a Taiwanese frame.

The CLX isn't knocking anyone's socks off as far as sales go - it's time to relaunch the Asian line.

And... if this were one of Ernesto's Italian Babies, would the introduction be in Shanghai?


----------



## jmoley (Apr 5, 2007)

"And... if this were one of Ernesto's Italian Babies, would the introduction be in Shanghai?"


Did you know???

The Colnago for Ferrari 60th Anniversary bike based off the Extreme Power frame was launched 1 year ago (2007) in Shanghai as well....!!! 

I'm have a hunch that this frame is more than meets the eye, perhaps its Italian made since its being paired with Campy groupset and Bora Ultra wheels..../ Fulcrum Racing 1 wheels. some rumours of pro teams possibly using this frame in TDf this year.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

I smell the beginning of the end. Not too long after, we'll hear about Colnago moving all of its manufacturing operations to Suzhou, because labor and land in Shanghai is way too expensive. 

Perhaps Campagnolo can move to Dakar, Bangladesh. I hear that they're building new infrastructure in Khandahar. No labor unions there lol


----------



## Blue Chrome (Apr 27, 2008)

From my lame translating skills, it would seem a lot of the posters in the BDC forum are just as perplexed as we are!


----------

